# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  دعوة للتفكر أفلا تتفكرون‏1‏ التفكر‏..‏ أول أمر إلهي

## hazem mohamed

اعتاد معظم الناس علي فهم واستعمال أول كلمة أنزلت من القرآن الكريم اقرأ بمعني قراءة الحروف المكتوبة‏,,‏ وهو المعني القريب الذي تذهب اليه الأذهان لأول وهلة‏..‏ وأصبح هذا الأمر اقرأ يستعمل كعناوين للحث علي قراءة الكتب أيا كان محتواها أو الهدف منها‏!‏

ومن المعروف في علوم اللغة أن لبعض الكلمات معني قريبا مباشرا.. وهو المعني المستعمل والمتعارف عليه بين الناس المجتمعين في مكان وزمان واحد.. ومعني آخر بعيد وغير مباشر لقلة استعماله عندهم وبتأمل استخدامات ومشتقات كلمة( قراءة) في حياتنا سنجدها تحتل معاني أخري كثيرة تعتمد علي القراءة الذهنية وليست الحرفية منها قراءة مابين السطور وقراءة الأثر وقراءة الأحداث وقراءة العيون وقراءة التاريخ.. وما الي ذلك من التعبيرات التي تعني الوصول الي الادراك والفهم الذي ينتج بعد التدبر والتأمل والتفكر أي استقراء المعاني الياستنتاج جديد.
وقد وردت كلمة اقرأ في اللغة بمعني جمع وضم ومنه سمي القرآن قرآنا لأنه جمع وضم عدة سور تشتمل علي العبارات والمعاملات والقصص والتوحيد في كتاب واحد وقال ابن الأثير ان الأصل في هذا اللفظ هو(الجمع) وكل شيء جمعته فقد قرأته.
وقد أورد معجم لسان العرب معاني أخري لكلمة قرأ منها تفقه والتفقه يعني الفهم العميق المتخصص باجادة هذا العلم وامتلاك ناصيته. وجاءت قرأ أيضا بمعني تبين حيث قال ابن عباس أن معني الآية الكريمة فاذا قرآناه فاتبع قرآنه أي اذا بيناه فاعمل بما بيناه وقراء بغير هاء تعنيدراسة كما اوردت تقرأ بمعجم لسان العرب بمعني تنسك أي تعبد.
ومن جملة هذه الاستخدامات والتعريفات العديدة.. مع طبيعة الظرف الذي نزلت فيه الآية الكريمة يمكننا أن نستخلص ان لفظ اقرأ جاء بالمعني والمفهوم البعيد والأعمق للكلمة وهو الأقرب لمفهوم الاستقراء فرسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم حين أتاه جبريل عليه السلام كان بالفعل في حالة تعبد بقراءة واستقراء الكون في غار حراء.. بالتفكر في ملكوت السموات والأرض.. فلم يكن القرآن قد أنزل بعد ليقرأه ولا الصلاة المعروفة التي أنزلت بعد سنوات من هذه الواقعة قد عرفت!.. فربما عندما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم للملك ماأنا بقاريء كان قد ذهب ذهنه في بداية الأمر الي المعني المباشر للقراءة الحرفية. للمكتوبات لكن عندما أكمل له سيدنا جبريل وقال له اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الانسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم, الذي علم بالقلم علم الانسان مالم يعلم ربما هنا أدرك رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم المعني الحقيقي والأعمق للكلمة.. فلم يعد يردد ماأنا بقاريء! فكانت الآيات الكريمة تحثه علي الاستمرار في تنسكه بقراءة وتبين الاعجاز الكوني للخالق جل في علاه وتعلمه أن القراءة باسم الله تزيده علما من لدنه سبحانه اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق.
فأضاف اليه الخالق جل في علاه علوما جديدة عن علم الأجنة لم يكن لأحد أن يعرفها في عصره ولاتزال حتي الآن بعد15 قرنا تعجز العلماء وتتسبب في اسلامهم.. حيث أكمل جبريل عليه السلام قوله تعالي خلق الانسان من علق!
ويتضح مما سبق أن أول أمر الهي أنزل للعالمين اقرأ يطالبنا ويحضنا علي اعمال عقولنا وقلوبنا وال تفكر في الكون والحياة والعلوم.. وهو المعني الذي حث عليه القرآن الكريم بأساليب عديدة كما في قوله تعاليكذلك يبين الله لكم.. لعلكم تتفكرون وان في ذلك لأيات لقوم يتفكرون أو لم يتفكروا أفلا تتفكرون أفلا يتدبرون..أفلا تبصرون..أفلا يسمعون أفلا ينظرون أفلا تعقلون؟؟!

المصدر 
الأهرام

----------

